# Sky Q



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Time for my annual haggle with Sky over monthly cost!!
We still have old style box with 1 multi room in conservatory then magic eye in our bedroom.
Looking at sky q but if I'm seeing it right I'd need 2 multi rooms as magic eye won't work, is that correct?
They also want £200 installation etc which I'd haggle for.
Only advantage I see is viewing on a tablet which eldest daughter would probably use.
So is it worth it or should I stick with existing and haggle?


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes you’ll need 2 multi room, guess that’s why it’ll be £200??

I haggled from HD to Q. Have variety, 1 multi room and cinema for £52 a month and no upfront fees as I had sky platinum vip 

Very straight fwd on phone said I wanted what new customers were getting and said ok

Hope that helps


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I haggled very hard over a couple of weeks, but I managed to get the full package (2TB box, Box sets bundle, cinema, complete sky sports package, multiscreen, HD sports and one extra mini box) for £38 per month for 12months (60% + discount)...just went up recently to £39 due to RPI, but still happy. Doubt I’ll be able to renegotiate at that price again so probably just stop it when it’s up!


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I cancelled about 18 months ago and they flooded me with offers before the cancellation period ended. I got an acceptable deal from them to stay!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I’m with sky, just over current contract can get Q for no charge but then £12per month on top of current package.. is it worth the extra ?.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Chris Donaldson said:


> I cancelled about 18 months ago and they flooded me with offers before the cancellation period ended. I got an acceptable deal from them to stay!


That's what I do each year. Just wondering whether sky q is worth it. Looking at some deals mentioned I can get it cheaper.


----------



## phil67 (Mar 17, 2008)

Remember you wont be able to use your magic eye on the new q boxes as they don't have a socket on them, hence why they try and sell you additional boxes


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

phil67 said:


> Remember you wont be able to use your magic eye on the new q boxes as they don't have a socket on them, hence why they try and sell you additional boxes


Yeah I knew that. Was wondering if there was another way round it. Rang them Friday and cancelled it as the cheapest they would do was £68 a month!! Will wait now for the calls offering deals.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Darlofan said:


> Yeah I knew that. Was wondering if there was another way round it. Rang them Friday and cancelled it as the cheapest they would do was £68 a month!! Will wait now for the calls offering deals.


we did this and a chap rang offering everything for £38 a mnth (non sky q) and there was no expiry date on the contract. he 100% said that.

then 12 mnths later it goes back up to £70+. rang up and told them what he had said and they disagreed. said i was leaving again and poke it.

few weeks later got back to around £42 i think for the year.

another good one to try is to get the wife to ring up as a new customer from a different bank account and say youve run off with best mates sisters daughter.

untouchable


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Darlofan said:


> Yeah I knew that. Was wondering if there was another way round it. Rang them Friday and cancelled it as the cheapest they would do was £68 a month!! Will wait now for the calls offering deals.


Go on to your account through your remote. There's a section for your offers I think it's called. When I phoned to cancel with them they made little contact with me but when I went into my account through the remote they were offering me a 60% discount yet no-one mentioned this in the phone calls I'd had with them!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

kingswood said:


> another good one to try is to get the wife to ring up as a new customer from a different bank account and say youve run off with best mates sisters daughter.
> 
> untouchable


I was told by Sky that they go by address for new customers as I told them I was just going to cancel and my wife would join as a new customer.

Might be right as they only class me as a customer for the length of time I've been in my current home despite being with them for 3 years at a previous address and despite me telling them numerous times.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

macca666 said:


> I was told by Sky that they go by address for new customers as I told them I was just going to cancel and my wife would join as a new customer.
> 
> Might be right as they only class me as a customer for the length of time I've been in my current home despite being with them for 3 years at a previous address and despite me telling them numerous times.


all they want is another 12 mnth contract signed, with some theatre from the wife and a few tears they wldnt have the balls to question her. to make it more PC and with the times says its your wifes sisters son youve run off with.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

macca666 said:


> I was told by Sky that they go by address for new customers as I told them I was just going to cancel and my wife would join as a new customer.
> 
> Might be right as they only class me as a customer for the length of time I've been in my current home despite being with them for 3 years at a previous address and despite me telling them numerous times.


They're cladding me as customer from previous address too. He told me in yrs and days how long I'd been a customer!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

kingswood said:


> we did this and a chap rang offering everything for £38 a mnth (non sky q) and there was no expiry date on the contract. he 100% said that.
> 
> then 12 mnths later it goes back up to £70+. rang up and told them what he had said and they disagreed. said i was leaving again and poke it.
> 
> ...


What's that for? We have phone (evenings/weekends) broadband (fibre) and sky with entertainment package. I did notice after haggling last yr they slyly stopped HD from package, not an issue apart from I occasionally record on an HD channel and there's nothing there when I come to watch it😂😂


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

macca666 said:


> Go on to your account through your remote. There's a section for your offers I think it's called. When I phoned to cancel with them they made little contact with me but when I went into my account through the remote they were offering me a 60% discount yet no-one mentioned this in the phone calls I'd had with them!


Just done that. They're offering entertainment for 15 and box sets for 3.50. Not bothered about box sets so will ring to see if they'll do it over phone so I can get full details.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Darlofan said:


> What's that for? We have phone (evenings/weekends) broadband (fibre) and sky with entertainment package. I did notice after haggling last yr they slyly stopped HD from package, not an issue apart from I occasionally record on an HD channel and there's nothing there when I come to watch it😂😂


forgot to add thats just for Sky tv etc.

living in hull we're under the only legal monoply allowed in the UK - we have to use Karoo for broadband and telephone


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

kingswood said:


> forgot to add thats just for Sky tv etc.
> 
> living in hull we're under the only legal monoply allowed in the UK - we have to use Karoo for broadband and telephone


My mum lives in Beverley same for her. It's a joke her broadband is slower than ours 5mpbs and she pays double what we do. We live about 8 miles from nearest town. Get a good 8mpbs for £6pm

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Spoke to them twice today, first guy didn't have a clue about any costs so I told him to forget it. Got a call later from another guy who struggled to understand the concept of me wanting 1 price for the whole package rather than him listing tv, bb, phone etc seperately.😠
Finally he quoted £54 per mth for 12mths, not sky q.

Told him to ring back tomorrow as I'd have to discuss it with the wife. 😀


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

J306TD said:


> My mum lives in Beverley same for her. It's a joke her broadband is slower than ours 5mpbs and she pays double what we do. We live about 8 miles from nearest town. Get a good 8mpbs for £6pm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Don't know what's good/bad but just checked ours and it's 33mbps download and 9 upload. We're in a small village in Welsh hills 6miles from nearest town.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> Finally he quoted £54 per mth for 12mths, not sky q.😀


Hi bud. If you don't mind me asking, what packages was that price getting you?

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ive just given Sky my 31 days notice of cancellation as my 60% discount deal is about to end, 

1 x 2TB Sky Q box
1 x Mini
Variety
Sky Q Multiscreen Pack
Sky Cinema
Sky+HD Pack
F1
£45/month

Best offer they could do for me over the phone was an increase in subs to £49 but with removing F1. I shall see what happens over the next month.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Hi bud. If you don't mind me asking, what packages was that price getting you?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cooks


Yeah that's sky entertainment and kids package. Phone (evening+weekend calls included) and fibre broadband unlimited. Multi room too for 1 extra room.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> Yeah that's sky entertainment and kids package. Phone (evening+weekend calls included) and fibre broadband unlimited. Multi room too for 1 extra room.


I'm on a similar package and price which I got after cancelling my contract in November 2016. I was preparing myself for another few weeks of negotiations atg the end of last year but got a letter from Sky before 12 months was up saying they will continue my offer for the next 12 months.

I normally check what people have been offered reading through AV forums and use that as a guide to ensure I don't end up paying over the odds. The better deals are normally had when you cancel your contract and offers then arise during the next 30 days:

https://www.avforums.com/threads/cancelling-sky-gone-right.2047583/page-48


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Arvi said:


> I'm on a similar package and price which I got after cancelling my contract in November 2016. I was preparing myself for another few weeks of negotiations atg the end of last year but got a letter from Sky before 12 months was up saying they will continue my offer for the next 12 months.
> 
> I normally check what people have been offered reading through AV forums and use that as a guide to ensure I don't end up paying over the odds. The better deals are normally had when you cancel your contract and offers then arise during the next 30 days:
> 
> https://www.avforums.com/threads/cancelling-sky-gone-right.2047583/page-48


Yeah I do that every year! Never had a letter offering to stay on it. I did have an email about 6 weeks ago offering skyq upgrade carrying on at same monthly cost but £214 installation😨😨 Not paying that plus having magic eye at moment would mean I'd need 2 mini boxes so would cost more. Sky Q seems good but I'm prepared to wait for the right deal.
Just wish (as I do with most companies) they'd reward loyalty without me having to spend ages cancelling etc.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> Yeah I do that every year! Never had a letter offering to stay on it. I did have an email about 6 weeks ago offering skyq upgrade carrying on at same monthly cost but £214 installation😨😨 Not paying that plus having magic eye at moment would mean I'd need 2 mini boxes so would cost more. Sky Q seems good but I'm prepared to wait for the right deal.
> Just wish (as I do with most companies) they'd reward loyalty without me having to spend ages cancelling etc.


£214 installation is ridiculous. New customers were getting it free. I paid £100 for a 2TB and a mini in 2016. When I tried to push discount further they said that as an existing customer I would have already benefited from discounts in previous years which is why existing customers didn't get free install as I've already had a bite of the cherry!

Sooner or later Q should hopefully become industry standard and more reasonably priced to install. If I didn't get a decent discount, I doubt I'd have upgraded as I don't fee Q is all that. The main personal benefit I have had is when we changed the house around a bit and it was easy to change where the Mini box was located. The downside is having to reboot the mini quite often due to conneciton issues to the main box. Should get them to change it really as one of the selling points of Q is maintenance is included in the package beyond the inital 12 months - will see how easy that pans out to get a new mini!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I've cancelled my sky today hoping for a better deal. I'm just under £100/month for sky HD, all channels and multiroom. He initially offered £76/month then further to £62/month but wouldn't come down any further or any other incentive so just carried on to cancel. Will see if they come back with anything else. Did hint at being interested in Sky Q but installation costs were prohibitive.


----------

